# Poor Vinny



## countrybuns (Apr 1, 2010)

So today Vinny and Jasper had their neuters and unfortunately Vinny did not make it. He went into surgery fine but they were unable to bring him back. I am very sad and my husband is devastated as they were quite bonded. We are reminded of the circle of life today though because when we came into the house from his burial Fergie was only minutes from delivering her and Jasper's one and only litter.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss, but don't beat yourself up. :hug:
Spaying and Neutering our pet's is the right thing to do and is quite safe with a qualified vet. However, it is still surgery and with every surgery there is some risk of complications, especially if the animal has an underlying condition. Vinny passed peacefully, he went to sleep but didn't wake up. Congrats on the birth of the kits.

:bunnyangel:Binky Free Vinny :rainbow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2010)

So, so sorry for your loss 

R.I.P. Vinny :hearts


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 1, 2010)

thank you


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry. You really were doing the right thing, and there must have been some issue with his heart or lungs that the vets didn't expect that led to him not being able to wake up from anesthesia. Binky free, Vinny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 2, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Vinny. No matter how long you've been with them, it's never easy to have to say goodbye. I'm reminded of an old Johnny Cash song at times like this--"I don't like it but I guess things happen that way". Rest in peace little man, you are loved and missed by all.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you lost Vinny. Neutering is always the right thing to do, unless the rabbit has a known condition which would preclude surgery. You couldn't have known. My heart goes out to you. Binky free Vinnny.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 2, 2010)

So sorry of your lost! I will keep you in my thoughts! It is the hardest thing to live is loosing your pets... Bu Congrats on the babies!! :bunnyangel2:ray::rip::hug2::hugsquish::angel::bunnyangel::hug::rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...i know how sad it is when something like that happens.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Vinny :angelandbunny:


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 6, 2010)

sorry for you loss


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 6, 2010)

Double post sorry


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 6, 2010)

Thinking of you as you mourn the loss of Vinny and celebrate the birth of his children.ink iris:


----------

